# Xkit's {RCM Clip} dongle + jig is $10!



## DollyWhipDoll (Sep 15, 2018)

Some may know of Xkit from their amazing RCMclip jig that's $2 or less.

https://gbatemp.net/threads/best-quality-rcm-jig.512674/

Well, they've released their RCMloader dongle kit and it's $10 or a few cents less! I am liking the Switch colors and logo-eque {under the USB C} look it has.

https://www.xkit.xyz/rcmloader/







*Battery*

Built-in Ultra capacitors
10 seconds Quick Charge
*Dimensions and Weight*

Height: 44mm
Width: 26mm
Depth: 9mm
Weight: 15g

Random seller { = here's an example of what you're looking for, it's pricing recommendation, and maybe you want to find a seller with more/better feedback and/or faster shipping }

$10 on AliE
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32922875390.html

Just found... 
99.2% with over 41,000 feedback, $10.15 after shipping

https://www.ebay.com/itm/RCM-Loader...-Shorter-Connector-For-NS-Switch/163270440022

$11
https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=rcm+dongle&_sop=2

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=rcm+dongle&_sacat=0&_sop=15&rt=nc&LH_BIN=1


----------



## bundat (Sep 15, 2018)

My initial thoughts (that I posted in the other thread) based purely from the listings:


bundat said:


> More things I noticed about xkit.xyz's dongle from these listings:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...NS-Shorter-Injector-JIG-kits/32922843755.html
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/RCM...NS-Shorter-Injector-JIG-kits/32920740333.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 412537 (Sep 15, 2018)

Hmm, I should get this one!!
and then I can carry on struggling to save for a bigger SD card.


Update: My cheap ass was excited to use the new member discount. 
It can only be applied towards a $20.00 purchase. Anyway, I'm waiting on the site to verify the payment.


----------



## nando (Sep 15, 2018)

damn, i should have waited a little longer. the one i got looks like those DSL filters from the 90s.

but how freaken cutthroat are those chinese? pretty scary


----------



## nero99 (Sep 15, 2018)

yummycake said:


> Hmm, I should get this one!!
> and then I can carry on struggling to save for a bigger SD card.


save up 160. 400GB sandisk are about $150 on amazon


----------



## Ericthegreat (Sep 15, 2018)

$4 new user coupon.

LOL

"*Note:we don't accept return for any reason because one piece can be bound to one console only,pls consider carefully before buying.*"

Wtf they aren't selling sx os.

It looks nice tho.


----------



## jj56185 (Sep 15, 2018)

which Microcontroller it used?  ATSAMD 21 is about $3 , It will easy to update the payload?


----------



## aos10 (Sep 15, 2018)

i love their RVM Jig, and this dongle looks sleek and nice, wonder what the board they are using.
however they are using Ultra capacitors, which is a little concerning because it's $10 dongle, which means they are really cheap.

comparing it with NS-Atomosphere

















yes, i checked mysef with 3 jigs from the RCM clip, thier own jig.
so it's smaller by half jig then NS-Atomosphere, but it uses Ultra capacitors


other photos
















huh? so you don't need to inject any payload? i think if you press the key the payload will change?


----------



## aos10 (Sep 15, 2018)

Ericthegreat said:


> $4 new user coupon.
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/fre...reak-bulit-in-3-payloads-for/32922234542.html

$11 and free shipping


----------



## Rasa39 (Sep 15, 2018)

Well damn that looks pretty nice. Still prefer to have a li-ion battery, but loving the design on this one.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 15, 2018)

Good looking on the info.  Gonna snag one up for a backup.


----------



## Robmead23 (Sep 15, 2018)

Just ordered mine so now just wait for delivery to see if it any  good


----------



## electronrancher (Sep 16, 2018)

You know the multiloader code that boots those three payloads is from @mattytrog on this very site, right?

This discovery you guys made here in this loader was developed right on this very site open source, taken by these jackasses and resold to you.  I am strongly doubtful that it has any supercaps at all, my guess is that it has a couple of 470u electrolytics (but ultra, of course) that will barely work long enough to send a payload before they collapse.  Don't support this bullshit - if you want a loader under $10, buy a trinket and drop matty's code on it.  Or go ahead - wait 3w for the slow boat from China for a ripoff of matty's code with a no return policy.  

My 2c.


----------



## DollyWhipDoll (Sep 16, 2018)

nando said:


> damn, i should have waited a little longer. the one i got looks like those DSL filters from the 90s.
> 
> but how freaken cutthroat are those chinese? pretty scary




China has decided to *OWN* this market, lol. I was thinking there might be a $10 dongle set {without a coupon} by the end of the year. But, at this rate, I'm changing that price to $5! Jk, lmfao... maybe...


----------



## DayVeeBoi (Sep 16, 2018)

electronrancher said:


> You know the multiloader code that boots those three payloads is from @mattytrog on this very site, right?
> 
> This discovery you guys made here in this loader was developed right on this very site open source, taken by these jackasses and resold to you.  I am strongly doubtful that it has any supercaps at all, my guess is that it has a couple of 470u electrolytics (but ultra, of course) that will barely work long enough to send a payload before they collapse.  Don't support this bullshit - if you want a loader under $10, buy a trinket and drop matty's code on it.  Or go ahead - wait 3w for the slow boat from China for a ripoff of matty's code with a no return policy.
> 
> My 2c.


The one I got showed capacitors in the pictures but when I got it it was just a crusty old dead Li-on that won't charge past 3.0v

To Be Clear, it was not the one this thread is about. A different one off AliExpress


----------



## Deleted member 461907 (Sep 16, 2018)

Ordered it, looks like quality to me.


----------



## DollyWhipDoll (Sep 16, 2018)

electronrancher said:


> You know the multiloader code that boots those three payloads is from @mattytrog on this very site, right?



Made by 1 of those I have on *ignore*. I, personally, don't see the use of it, but at least these companies that offer those things don't slap a new name and encryption on it.

Since we're wearing capes, I took a flight to your samd commerce thread in this section.


----------



## xfighter11 (Sep 16, 2018)

Is the 4$ coupon working your anybody btw? For me it's not working


----------



## Peter_Hansen (Sep 16, 2018)

xfighter11 said:


> Is the 4$ coupon working your anybody btw? For me it's not working



you have to buy for a minimum of 20 usd. 
so the 4$ coupon isnt working for such cheap things!


----------



## Jayro (Sep 16, 2018)

Not bad for $10, but it's hilarious how nobody can seem to make a payload injector as small as TX. All these clones are freaking HUGE.


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 16, 2018)

Yeah it's a clone of the NS-atmosphere one. Also uses their program to configure the dongle itself so def a clone


----------



## smf (Sep 16, 2018)

yummycake said:


> Update: My cheap ass was excited to use the new member discount.
> It can only be applied towards a $20.00 purchase. Anyway, I'm waiting on the site to verify the payment.



I managed to get a $4 welcome back discount as I hadn't used aliexpress for a long time, that worked for my ns-atmosphere.


----------



## alucard_xs (Sep 16, 2018)

it seems to be a good product, bought one too (seems limited quantities)
Btw, is there any li-ion cheap models ?


----------



## mattytrog (Sep 16, 2018)

DollyWhipDoll said:


> Made by 1 of those I have on *ignore*. I, personally, don't see the use of it, but at least these companies that offer those things don't slap a new name and encryption on it.
> 
> Since we're wearing capes, I took a flight to your samd commerce thread in this section.



You have me on ignore??? How will I ever sleep at night? DildoWhipDull has me on ignore!

Lots of people probably have me on ignore. I just do my thing. Feel free to move on...

Suck it up buttercup!

@electronrancher ignore the haters. Don`t think it uses my code anyway


----------



## aos10 (Sep 16, 2018)

Jayro said:


> Not bad for $10, but it's hilarious how nobody can seem to make a payload injector as small as TX. All these clones are freaking HUGE.


R4S dongle is the closest thing to TX if you want something small.


----------



## electronrancher (Sep 16, 2018)

DollyWhipDoll said:


> Made by 1 of those I have on *ignore*. I, personally, don't see the use of it, but at least these companies that offer those things don't slap a new name and encryption on it.
> 
> Since we're wearing capes, I took a flight to your samd commerce thread in this section.



Your response here, and in my thread makes it seem like you have a lot more invested in this board than something you "found" from a "random" ali seller.

Could it be that you have a closer relationship to this "amazing" company than you let on?

Out with it, sir!  You're selling these, and you want to post it here to sell more.  No problem!  Put a link in WTS and have at it, no need for trickery my man!

Now with that out of the way, you should post your github and properly credit the code origin and we'll be square.


----------



## CymraegAce (Sep 16, 2018)

Sold. At that price, take my money..


----------



## KiiWii (Sep 16, 2018)

Found £8 equivalent ones on eBay for the uk crew... obvs from Shenzhen though...


----------



## CymraegAce (Sep 16, 2018)

KiiWii said:


> Found £8 ones on eBay for the uk crew... obvs from Shenzhen though...



Still more expensive then the £7.87 total charged from the OPs link.. Considering it’s shipping from the same place & all..!


----------



## superswaz (Sep 16, 2018)

KiiWii said:


> Found £8 ones on eBay for the uk crew... obvs from Shenzhen though...



Any links to the ones on ebay?

Thanks


----------



## DollyWhipDoll (Sep 16, 2018)

electronrancher said:


> Your response here, and in my thread makes it seem like you have a lot more invested in this board than something you "found" from a "random" ali seller.
> 
> Could it be that you have a closer relationship to this "amazing" company than you let on?
> 
> ...



Girl, you're so desperate. Shouldn't you be off bumping your thread and calling GBA Tempers resellers?.

As a 'business' owner, you should be ashamed. But, with those *horrible* photos you post of your 'product', I'm not surprised you aren't.

I don't have to shill and I damn sure wouldn't be selling $10-$20 dongle and jig sets. However, I will be posting an Easy DIY Solderless Trinket M0 with CR2032 battery dongle, that I did a week or so ago, so that there are even more options out. Cost me around $17 and I have spare parts.


----------



## Deleted member 412537 (Sep 17, 2018)

Omg, it just shipped!!
*Waits patiently*


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Sep 17, 2018)

electronrancher said:


> You know the multiloader code that boots those three payloads is from @mattytrog on this very site, right?
> 
> This discovery you guys made here in this loader was developed right on this very site open source, taken by these jackasses and resold to you.  I am strongly doubtful that it has any supercaps at all, my guess is that it has a couple of 470u electrolytics (but ultra, of course) that will barely work long enough to send a payload before they collapse.  Don't support this bullshit - if you want a loader under $10, buy a trinket and drop matty's code on it.  Or go ahead - wait 3w for the slow boat from China for a ripoff of matty's code with a no return policy.
> 
> My 2c.


Not everyone has the skill to turn a trinket into a proper dongle. You'd have to solder, which not everyone knows how to do and the solder points for the usb C may be a bit small for newbies. Much easier for a lot of people to just buy a China dongle.
Right now I'm waiting for emuNAND before I use cfw to keep my sysNAND clean and (hopefully) unbanned. The dongle shipped today and it will likely get here before emuNAND happens


----------



## ImDroided (Sep 22, 2018)

I ordered one. Has anyone gotten one and used it?


----------



## macia10 (Sep 22, 2018)

Mine has this status still 
Shipment accepted by airline

2018-09-22 08:18:12 [GMT+8]


----------



## Deleted member 412537 (Sep 22, 2018)

There hasn't been any new information for two days since the shipment dispatched on mine.
Probably gonna update itself during the newer week.
*Waitssss..*


----------



## CymraegAce (Sep 22, 2018)

macia10 said:


> Mine has this status still
> Shipment accepted by airline
> 
> 2018-09-22 08:18:12 [GMT+8]



My order which was placed last Sunday got listed as landing in the UK last night, hopefully it’ll arrive in the next couple of days baring any customs hold-up..


----------



## andyhappypants (Sep 22, 2018)

CymraegAce said:


> My order which was placed last Sunday got listed as landing in the UK last night, hopefully it’ll arrive in the next couple of days baring any customs hold-up..



My NS-Atmosphere dongle left china on the 16/10 and its still in the air according to the tracking!! 
Even the tracking info from china is shite


----------



## Sonansune (Sep 22, 2018)

andyhappypants said:


> My NS-Atmosphere dongle left china on the 16/10 and its still in the air according to the tracking!!
> Even the tracking info from china is shite


u should know that economic shipping option dont provide details info about the parcel...
try dhl or cheaper e-packet. u will get full tracking info


----------



## DollyWhipDoll (Sep 22, 2018)

Was looking around the internet and saw that eBay has it for a dollar+ more.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=rcm+dongle&_sacat=0&_sop=15&rt=nc&LH_BIN=1

https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=rcm+dongle&_sop=2


----------



## andyhappypants (Sep 22, 2018)

Ericjwg said:


> u should know that economic shipping option dont provide details info about the parcel...
> try dhl or cheaper e-packet. u will get full tracking info



It’s all good, I’m a patient person at that price


----------



## stewacide (Sep 23, 2018)

Are there any cheap AliE ones with li-on batteries?


----------



## tom2199 (Sep 23, 2018)

stewacide said:


> Are there any cheap AliE ones with li-on batteries?


RCM-X86: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Don...rter-Connect-tools-Available/32907147787.html
NX-Atmosphere: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bit...Dongle-Support-Atmosphere-SX/32912740837.html
R4S: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/For...G-kits-shorter-Connect-tools/32914280525.html


----------



## DayVeeBoi (Sep 23, 2018)

tom2199 said:


> RCM-X86: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Don...rter-Connect-tools-Available/32907147787.html
> NX-Atmosphere: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bit...Dongle-Support-Atmosphere-SX/32912740837.html
> R4S: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/For...G-kits-shorter-Connect-tools/32914280525.html



At this time I would avoid the battery version of RCM-X86, there is a capacitor version that seems to be okay.


----------



## tom2199 (Sep 23, 2018)

DayVeeBoi said:


> At this time I would avoid the battery version of RCM-X86, there is a capacitor version that seems to be okay.


are you sure? i thought the beta-version (v1) had capacitors (some aliexpress-sellers still use that picture), but the v2 and v3 (afaik the newest) have li-ion batteries


----------



## digixman (Sep 23, 2018)

jcrorxp said:


> which Microcontroller it used? ATSAMD 21 is about $3 , It will easy to update the payload?



*Replace/update the payload steps:*
1 Connect RCMloader to the computer by MicroUSB cable.
2 After the computer automatically recognizes the RCMloader as a USB flash disk, copy the payload.bin file to the corresponding folder to replace the payload.
* The payload file MUST rename as payload.bin


----------



## DayVeeBoi (Sep 23, 2018)

tom2199 said:


> are you sure? i thought the beta-version (v1) had capacitors (some aliexpress-sellers still use that picture), but the v2 and v3 (afaik the newest) have li-ion batteries


Pretty sure what happened is someone on a chinese forum designed v1 with capacitors as maybe a personal project or something and shared it and other unknown parties adapted the design to get rid of expensive caps and replace it with (nearly free) ancient Li-on cells thereby taking a good circuit and turning it into a sub-par one to make money. You can take a look at the thread over here--> https://gbatemp.net/threads/adafruit-trinket-m0-problem.516259/ if you're interested. 

From what I can tell it was never designed to charge a li-ion from the USB-A port and along with old cells is causing some unintended consequences. I have had success with allowing the battery to charge every few days by leeching the switches power via USB-C (such as would normally happen with capacitors although much longer recharge periods obviously).


----------



## Deleted member 412537 (Sep 23, 2018)

Its on the east coast already. Yay!!! Since I'm very new to hacking the switch, I'd rather wait till a more experienced person posts their review about the item first.


----------



## pofer (Sep 23, 2018)

Probably going a bit off-topic, but out of all the dongles mentioned which would you consider best at it's given price (I wouldn't mind spending 20$ as long as it is a good dongle)


----------



## OneForAll (Sep 24, 2018)

If this one is good, then I'll definitely buy it.


----------



## stewacide (Sep 24, 2018)

tom2199 said:


> RCM-X86: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Don...rter-Connect-tools-Available/32907147787.html
> NX-Atmosphere: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bit...Dongle-Support-Atmosphere-SX/32912740837.html
> R4S: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/For...G-kits-shorter-Connect-tools/32914280525.html



Thanks. Ended up ordering the NX-Atmosphere since it looks to be the most dependable (having a decent-sized battery), even if interfacing it to the computer looks janky. The ones using caps and charging off the Switch itself are too clever by half imo.


----------



## alucard_xs (Sep 25, 2018)

So did you received your order ?


----------



## eskinner3742 (Sep 25, 2018)

Ordered a cheap dongle from eBay for about $13. 1 month later I get a package with my tracking number on it but a size 8 cheap-o ring inside... So there's that. 

The R4s dongle I ordered the same day came a week sooner and I actually got what I ordered... Very nice product btw


----------



## Deleted member 412537 (Sep 25, 2018)

Either someone stole my package or it was sent somewhere else..I hate this shit.
I don't know what to do right now since the post office is closed. :/
Update: Someone signed for my dongle at another house. 
I doubt they even have a Switch. 
This sucks. ;-;


----------



## Deleted member 412537 (Sep 25, 2018)

Either someone stole my package or it was sent somewhere else..I hate this shit.
I don't know what to do right now since the post office is closed. :/


----------



## DollyWhipDoll (Sep 25, 2018)

Found a China seller on the .com eBay with a closer price to Aliexpress. https://www.ebay.com/itm/RCM-Loader...-Shorter-Connector-For-NS-Switch/163270440022

99.2% with over 41,000 feedback, $10.15 after shipping.


----------



## CymraegAce (Sep 26, 2018)

Mines just arrived, a little over a week after ordering from China... 

Complete end-to-end tracking too, never seen something arrive so efficiently from the far-east..


----------



## sorabora (Sep 26, 2018)

CymraegAce said:


> Mines just arrived, a little over a week after ordering from China...
> 
> Complete end-to-end tracking too, never seen something arrive so efficiently from the far-east..



To the US?


----------



## CymraegAce (Sep 26, 2018)

sorabora said:


> To the US?



Wales, UK


----------



## Robmead23 (Sep 26, 2018)

Received my rcm loader today so will be checking if it any good over the next few days


----------



## Deleted member 412537 (Sep 26, 2018)

The post office found my package!
I love the size of the dongle. its so tinyyyyy like an eraser. I think I might lose it. lol

Edit:You have to use a bit of power to get the cord into the dongle.My brother did it for me. I was hesitant since it might cause damage. 
Hmm, the payloads are set up to find easily like with CFW for the 3DS.I like it. Sorta confused by the other folders marked with USER 1, USER 2, and USER 3. I guess I'll use this for homebrew only.


----------



## tom2199 (Sep 26, 2018)

can someone take a few nice pictures? the ones from the sellers leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## CymraegAce (Sep 26, 2018)

tom2199 said:


> can someone take a few nice pictures? the ones from the sellers leave a lot to be desired.



Here ya go..


----------



## DollyWhipDoll (Sep 27, 2018)

CymraegAce said:


> Mines just arrived, a little over a week after ordering from China...
> 
> Complete end-to-end tracking too, never seen something arrive so efficiently from the far-east..



Haven't seen complete tracking in years! Rarely see any kind of tracking outside of the country, actually.


----------



## aos10 (Sep 28, 2018)

DollyWhipDoll said:


> Haven't seen complete tracking in years! Rarely see any kind of tracking outside of the country, actually.


when i ordered NS-atmosphere, i got tracking too, about 12 days after it went from china to Malaysia, and when it reached suadi arabia it was updated again.
it was also free shipping for $15 device.


----------



## bundat (Sep 28, 2018)

I was reading the NS-Atmosphere thread, and realized that something was missing from the discussion of the Xkit RCMLoader dongle, that was HEAVILY discussed there:

*flashing other payloads*!
Has anyone tried it?
How was the experience?

Also, how is the experience with the advertised "payload switching" functionality?


----------



## bundat (Sep 29, 2018)

So a dongle that looks IDENTICAL to this came out (the AceNS dongle), it even has RCMLoader Zero printed on the board (like this one has RCMLoader Zero on the case).

This thread has instructions on how to replace the multiple payloads on the AceNS:
https://gbatemp.net/threads/review-acens-dongle-for-nintendo-switch-payload-injector.519488/

Can anyone confirm if the same process applies to this dongle?


----------



## DollyWhipDoll (Sep 29, 2018)

Saw that Ace post, earlier, and read about it last week.

Was just coming to mention how bold they were for not scratching off Xkits product name like some other sellers would've, lol. Especially when what they rebranded can be bought for $10 or 2 for $15.


----------



## DollyWhipDoll (Sep 29, 2018)

I see the OP of that thread https://gbatemp.net/threads/review-acens-dongle-for-nintendo-switch-payload-injector.519488/ swapped out the photo from the 1 that said 'RCMloader Zero' or something like that.

Seems very fishy. 10 mile post followed by a cover up.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 29, 2018)

-


----------



## DollyWhipDoll (Sep 30, 2018)

el_ssbb_boy said:


> You had better do some research the next time before accusing somebody of doing something wrong.



"Accusing" would be saying that *YOU'RE* selling them. I couldn't care less as I'm not selling or using any of these dongles. Not using, yet. I have a Trinket M0 dongle that I made and may get around to 1 of these cheaper ones.

However, it's very odd how fast you changed that post once it was talked about. Sounds like the seller, at least, watches this board and is pushing you around like an employee.


----------



## DollyWhipDoll (Oct 1, 2018)

If any of you put a review in the backup loaders section, maybe name it '*The $10 Dongle Experience*' to go with the $15 and $16 dongle experiences, lol.


----------



## somebeans (Oct 4, 2018)

Here's my short review

+ Tiny!
+ Super easy to change out payloads, use a micro usb and it's just a regular folder. Swap out the payload.bin and it's sorted
+ Wee LED is great, can tell which payload is on
+ Site had clear english instructions
~ Build quality is quite good, except it doesn't feel great to hold since the sides of the black layer are rough, and the coloured pieces could be smaller to sit flush.
- Caps don't seem to stay charged all that long, but not a huge deal since I can just plug it in my phone
- Button seems clunky, sometimes seems to miss clicks. Also only works when plugged in.


----------



## Sonansune (Oct 10, 2018)

the caps only last mins not even hour....


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Oct 11, 2018)

Well it works.
But the caps inside literally die just minutes after being fully charged, even without being used. Meaning you'll need to charge it before using it. At that point just use your phone. Definitely pass on this one, get one that can actually hold a charge for longer than 3 minutes


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Oct 11, 2018)

TheCyberQuake said:


> Well it works.
> But the caps inside literally die just minutes after being fully charged, even without being used. Meaning you'll need to charge it before using it. At that point just use your phone. Definitely pass on this one, get one that can actually hold a charge for longer than 3 minutes


I guess you can charge it by plugging it in while you're switch is on, but still


----------



## Deleted member 412537 (Oct 11, 2018)

Hmm, I don't really mind waiting for it to charge long as the cable and my laptop are nearby? It reminds me of a 3rd party usb charger designed for 3ds. (Except that shit stopped working too after a certain time period..) Anyway, the caps don't sound completely wonderful anymore. I guess that's what we get for buying cheap shit.lol


----------



## bundat (Oct 11, 2018)

somebeans said:


> - Caps don't seem to stay charged all that long





Ericjwg said:


> the caps only last mins not even hour....





TheCyberQuake said:


> But the caps inside literally die just minutes after being fully charged, even without being used. Meaning you'll need to charge it before using it. At that point just use your phone. Definitely pass on this one, get one that can actually hold a charge for longer than 3 minutes





yummycake said:


> the caps don't sound completely wonderful anymore.



Wait, so it's confirmed that the caps can't hold a charge for longer than a few mins? And that this is true for ALL Xkit RCMLoader units?

That sucks if true... my SX pro can still boot a dead Switch stuck in RCM despite the last time it was connected being weeks ago.

That sounds like a bum deal... the only reason I'd want a dongle is for emergency reboots on the go (if I had my phone, I'd use that instead, why bother with a dongle). My SX pro has saved me many times when I didn't have any other gadget on me except a Switch that has crashed.


----------



## miesssiee (Oct 11, 2018)

CymraegAce said:


> Here ya go..



Is this true about needing to charge before every use?


----------



## Sonansune (Oct 11, 2018)

miesssiee said:


> Is this true about needing to charge before every use?


yes. this dongle sucks. the caps holds up mins only, not even close to sx dongle....
Regret buying it.


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Oct 11, 2018)

miesssiee said:


> Is this true about needing to charge before every use?


Yes. Spend the little bit extra to get one with somewhat decent caps


----------



## Deleted member 412537 (Oct 11, 2018)

Welp, Dragon Injector will always be on my mind.
For now, I'll just set this one aside for homebrew or whatever.


----------



## weatMod (Oct 11, 2018)

whatever happened to dragon injector, it  is the superior design and open source
i guess Mr. Chang has not caught wind of it yet

why are the Chinese so terrible at figuring out what we want to buy and at   giving us non chingrish descriptions of their products?

i mean i know there are lots of people (westerners) who procure buying agents and go to places like Shenzen to commission things to sell

this would be an obvious money maker , so would cheap zigbee RGBW strip controllers and bulbs
but i haven't been able to find those either ,and still no cheap nano leaf clones yet either
why are they sleeping on this?

oh yeah and i can't find any dirt cheap chinese labo kits either ,i mean like one for the guitar but why  are there not cheap kits that come with everything but the game cart for all the labo stuff


----------



## miesssiee (Oct 12, 2018)

So how do you guys feel about the NS Atmosphere? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bit...cd0276e&transAbTest=ae803_5&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## Sonansune (Oct 12, 2018)

miesssiee said:


> So how do you guys feel about the NS Atmosphere? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bit...cd0276e&transAbTest=ae803_5&priceBeautifyAB=0


it has battery, better than xkit's crap caps. but it also known as a faulty design... some claim that the chip is not designed to take charges from micro usb.


----------



## decal (Oct 14, 2018)

The description in aliexpress now says its a battery, did it change?


----------



## yeahOmgWtf (Oct 20, 2018)

Can someone explain to me....? Charging? Is there no battery in this thing? I thought i had to charge it like once every 6 months, since i use it for like 10 seconds every time my switch either goes to 0% or has to be rebooted.

But it seems like the sucky xkit dongle looses its charge in like 24 hrs?
Its really annoying.

Is this because of the mention of capacitors? It doesnt even have a battery?

What ”operating” time between ”charges” should I expect?


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Oct 20, 2018)

yeahOmgWtf said:


> Can someone explain to me....? Charging? Is there no battery in this thing? I thought i had to charge it like once every 6 months, since i use it for like 10 seconds every time my switch either goes to 0% or has to be rebooted.
> 
> But it seems like the sucky xkit dongle looses its charge in like 24 hrs?
> Its really annoying.
> ...


Between charges literally expect less than 5 minutes, even if you don't use it in those five minutes. It's that bad


----------



## bundat (Oct 20, 2018)

yeahOmgWtf said:


> But it seems like the sucky xkit dongle looses its charge in like 24 hrs?
> Its really annoying.


Yeah, it's literally all that we've been talking about in the previous page of this thread:



somebeans said:


> - Caps don't seem to stay charged all that long





Ericjwg said:


> the caps only last mins not even hour....





TheCyberQuake said:


> But the caps inside literally die just minutes after being fully charged, even without being used. Meaning you'll need to charge it before using it. At that point just use your phone. Definitely pass on this one, get one that can actually hold a charge for longer than 3 minutes





yummycake said:


> the caps don't sound completely wonderful anymore.





Ericjwg said:


> miesssiee said:
> 
> 
> > Is this true about needing to charge before every use?
> ...





TheCyberQuake said:


> miesssiee said:
> 
> 
> > Is this true about needing to charge before every use?
> ...



I expected better from XKit since they had a GREAT rcm jig.
But they have the WORST "dongle".
(well... 2nd worst, I think the worst one is the light blue one that's stuck on Hekate 3.2 with no other options).


----------



## Deleted member 412537 (Oct 20, 2018)

Exactly, I feel bad for the people that bought the light blue one.
You can't do anything else with it outside of using hekate.. -_-


----------



## GaaraPrime (Oct 21, 2018)

Thanx a lot for the info guys.  Won't order the black one.  Apparently, the only decent one left is the white Atmosphere one.


----------



## JonJaded (Oct 22, 2018)

Big yikes. Bought this one.

Wish I knew about the capacitors thing. would've opted for something for a battery.

On top of that, I contacted my seller's support and they messaged me this:



> *Dear buyer,*
> 
> *Thank you so much for purchasing from us.*
> 
> ...



I initially paid $6.25 for the dongle, because of a 5 dollar discount.

Not sure if I should cancel the order or take this 3 dollar refund, and essentially get a dongle for 3 dollars. (and wait another week.)

Also the fact that _*I *_needed to contact them to get this info is annoying.


----------



## elsita (Oct 22, 2018)

TheCyberQuake said:


> Well it works.
> But the caps inside literally die just minutes after being fully charged, even without being used. Meaning you'll need to charge it before using it. At that point just use your phone. Definitely pass on this one, get one that can actually hold a charge for longer than 3 minutes



OMG, you seem to not understand the way this dongle works, it is so easy, first with your switch turned on, no matter how, you connect the dongle until white light turns on, it is a matter of seconds, now you turn off your switch and put the jig, with both the dongle and jig connected, you press vol+ and power, and there you are, instantly entering your chosen payload

to choose the payload you do it in the firste step, after charching the dongle, pressing a couple of seconds the switch it will turn to the next avalaible one, you can have up to 6 payloads in 6 different directories, they are ordered in alphabetical order, and there are up to 6 different colors for any of them, the payload has to be named payload.bin, any different name you put in any directory will act as no payload present, if you have only your one favorite payload rename or delete the rest, and that will be the one always injected, the code color order for the first one is blue, these are the 6 colors and order of work avalaibles

blue, green, red, yellow, violet and cyan, the color for charged dongle is white

that is all, super easy, super functional, super cheap, and lovely design

you charge the payloads throug de micro usb conector and cable provided, it appears in your pc as en external usb drive than you can write on, modify names etc.

hope this helps, this a really great dongle, super easy to use and very versatile

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TheCyberQuake said:


> Between charges literally expect less than 5 minutes, even if you don't use it in those five minutes. It's that bad



you don't need to charge it but a few seconds directly from your switch when you use it, it is super easy, micro usb cable is not for charging only to modify or adding payloads

read my previous post explaining how this works, it is great and super easy


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Oct 22, 2018)

elsita said:


> OMG, you seem to not understand the way this dongle works, it is so easy, first with your switch turned on, no matter how, you connect the dongle until white light turns on, it is a matter of seconds, now you turn off your switch and put the jig, with both the dongle and jig connected, you press vol+ and power, and there you are, instantly entering your chosen payload
> 
> to choose the payload you do it in the firste step, after charching the dongle, pressing a couple of seconds the switch it will turn to the next avalaible one, you can have up to 6 payloads in 6 different directories, they are ordered in alphabetical order, and there are up to 6 different colors for any of them, the payload has to be named payload.bin, any different name you put in any directory will act as no payload present, if you have only your one favorite payload rename or delete the rest, and that will be the one always injected, the code color order for the first one is blue, these are the 6 colors and order of work avalaibles
> 
> ...


Yeah you ignored my reply to that comment saying you could charge it with the switch when it's on. But you shouldn't have to charge it after a mere 5 minutes of inactivity. Other dongles last far longer than that (multiple days of inactivity) and multiple uses. So no this dongle is still bad in that regard.
On top of that if you have autorcm you can't just boot the switch to charge the dongle
And I know how to use the dongle and switch payloads, it works when it is charged it just doesnt hold a charge for longer than 5 minutes


----------



## bananapi761 (Oct 22, 2018)

Picked up this injector, and it works very well. Charges quickly and is easy to set up and change payloads. Each payload is indicated by a different coloured LED, so it's just a matter of remembering which colours correspond with each payload. One strange issue I had was that it was screwed together too tightly when I got it and caused the button to get stuck, but I just had to loosen the screws.


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Oct 22, 2018)

bananapi761 said:


> Picked up this injector, and it works very well. Charges quickly and is easy to set up and change payloads. Each payload is indicated by a different coloured LED, so it's just a matter of remembering which colours correspond with each payload. One strange issue I had was that it was screwed together too tightly when I got it and caused the button to get stuck, but I just had to loosen the screws.


It charges quick but dies after only 5 or so minutes, even without being used


----------



## Sonansune (Oct 22, 2018)

most ppl probably had autorcm setup on their switch.... this dongle is bad in this case tbh.
i need charge it every time before i use it...
if the seller on ali agree to return, i would not hesitate to do so.


----------



## bananapi761 (Oct 22, 2018)

TheCyberQuake said:


> It charges quick but dies after only 5 or so minutes, even without being used


True, but this is expected from a device powered by capacitors, fairly small ones at that. Personally if it dies after already booting into RCM I would just charge it with another device such as my phone. Still, it's more convenient than using a mobile app and OTG cable.


----------



## tataniko (Oct 22, 2018)

For me, Xkit is favorable after Dragon Injector
- no battery, no problem - but 10s charge before use -
- no painful serial flash or uf2 file - but payload bin on USB flash drive -
- 6 payloads with color led lights - button for swapping payload -
- low price (below $10) -


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Oct 22, 2018)

bananapi761 said:


> True, but this is expected from a device powered by capacitors, fairly small ones at that. Personally if it dies after already booting into RCM I would just charge it with another device such as my phone. Still, it's more convenient than using a mobile app and OTG cable.



SX pro also uses capacitors and it lasts much longer than 5 minutes.
Unless you have a newer phone with USB C (which mine doesn't), you would need an otg cable anyway to charge via your phone and at that point you can just send the payload with your phone.


----------



## Sonansune (Oct 22, 2018)

TheCyberQuake said:


> SX pro also uses capacitors and it lasts much longer than 5 minutes.
> Unless you have a newer phone with USB C (which mine doesn't), you would need an otg cable anyway to charge via your phone and at that point you can just send the payload with your phone.


iirc, sx used 2 bigass caps. this one.... about 1cm in length and 3mm in diameter


----------



## JonJaded (Oct 22, 2018)

Ericjwg said:


> most ppl probably had autorcm setup on their switch.... this dongle is bad in this case tbh.
> i need charge it every time before i use it...
> if the seller on ali agree to return, i would not hesitate to do so.



Me. But doesn't the switch charge slowly in rcm mode? 

Is that same property reciprocated for charging, or is that wishful thinking?


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Oct 22, 2018)

Jonhy said:


> Me. But doesn't the switch charge slowly in rcm mode?
> 
> Is that same property reciprocated for charging, or is that wishful thinking?


The switch doesn't output any power to its usb c port in RCM mode, meaning if your switch has autorcm and it gets turned off, you won't be able to boot it without charging this dongle some other way. Which makes this dongle a terrible choice for a lot of people.


----------



## elsita (Oct 22, 2018)

Jonhy said:


> Me. But doesn't the switch charge slowly in rcm mode?
> 
> Is that same property reciprocated for charging, or is that wishful thinking?



good question, I can't see any reason the connector wouldnt charge also in rc mode, anyway I don' us autorcm, so I am quite happy with the device, bought tree for all family switches 22 usd, great price also


Ericjwg said:


> most ppl probably had autorcm setup on their switch.... this dongle is bad in this case tbh.
> i need charge it every time before i use it...
> if the seller on ali agree to return, i would not hesitate to do so.



I have made some tests, it does not charge in rc mode, at least not quick, but it does charge also through the micro usb connection, it takes a bit longer, about 30 secs maybe but it does charge also, and a male micro usb charging cable is far more easy to find anywhere, nevertheless I admit that as great this device is for a not autorcm console, it is a little bit trickier if you are running autorcm


----------



## Sonansune (Oct 22, 2018)

elsita said:


> good question, I can't see any reason the connector wouldnt charge also in rc mode, anyway I don' us autorcm, so I am quite happy with the device, bought tree for all family switches 22 usd, great price also
> 
> 
> I have made some tests, it does not charge in rc mode, at least not quick, but it does charge also through the micro usb connection, it takes a bit longer, about 30 secs maybe but it does charge also, and a male micro usb charging cable is far more easy to find anywhere, nevertheless I admit that as great this device is for a not autorcm console, it is a little bit trickier if you are running autorcm


i bought at 12 cad on aliexpress. u got scammed man....
btw, your "rc mode" makes me feel so good. hope u know what im saying.
i knew it charges with musb, it just not as convenient as i thought.(i thought it's a cheaper alternative for sx dongle, should wait few weeks to see others feedback before I purchase it... sigh)


----------



## larrypretty (Oct 23, 2018)

Isn't it the AceNS http://ace3ds.com/ace-ns-product.html? Who clones who?


----------



## tataniko (Oct 23, 2018)

If we have 6 places for payloads then we could use a dedicated payload only for shutting down in auto-RCM. The micro-USB charging is nice feature.


----------



## bundat (Oct 23, 2018)

Where did all these guys suddenly defending the XKit RCMLoader come from? Xkit team? And they're all touting the same feature... "multiple payloads"... I couldn't care less, both SX payload and Hekate 4.2 can chainload any payload, it's literally just a few extra clicks, no different than choosing a payload with a button on the dongle.

Not being able to hold a charge for even an hour is a TOTAL DEALBREAKER. If I have to charge it by using a phone, I'd rather use my phone to send the payload instead.

And I don't bring a phone usually at all, I use a Zeblaze Thor Pro as my main mobile. So having to carry a phone/powerbank AND a cable, just to charge a "dongle" is NOT worth it. Especially when you can take out the "dongle" in that equation. Whereas with the SX pro, I can fit it in one of the pouches for carrying game cards in my Switch case, and then I can go and bring nothing else by my slimmest case (which has no space for extra junk).

If it held a charge for even 24 hours, that would've been fine, I could've charged it before leaving the house, but nope, can't even last an hour. Totally garbage. It's disappointing, XKit had the BEST rcm jig, can't believe they'd make such a huge oversight with their dongle.

AceNS made a huge mistake choosing this dongle to rebrand.


----------



## smf (Oct 23, 2018)

bundat said:


> Where did all these guys suddenly defending the XKit RCMLoader come from? Xkit team? And they're all touting the same feature... "multiple payloads"... I couldn't care less, both SX payload and Hekate 4.2 can chainload any payload, it's literally just a few extra clicks, no different than choosing a payload with a button on the dongle.



I don't get multiple payloads either, I only ever use one. I've only ever plugged the ns-atmosphere in to the pc twice to flash hekate & when I've been booting my switch. It's still had plenty of charge. 

Why would anyone want one that needs charging up every time?


----------



## tataniko (Oct 24, 2018)

I checked R4S, NS-Atmosphere & other dongles but finally I chose this one, it's super easy to update the payload.bins & the colorful lights bring the Christmas spirit all year. This is the best dongle at the moment for kids. Good job Xkit.


----------



## larrypretty (Oct 24, 2018)

tataniko said:


> I checked R4S, NS-Atmosphere & other dongles but finally I chose this one, it's super easy to update the payload.bins & the colorful lights bring the Christmas spirit all year. This is the best dongle at the moment for kids. Good job Xkit.


with solid built?


----------



## tataniko (Oct 24, 2018)

larrypretty said:


> with solid built?


... with solid price, we had to pay $ 6.32 included shipping cost for this Christmas dongle ...


----------



## bundat (Oct 24, 2018)

Colorful lights? Christmas spirit? Best for kids? Is this a joke?
No one is falling for such obvious shilling.

None of these matter as "features".
Multiple payloads is a "nice extra", but it's not important as you can chainload any payload using SX bootloader or Hekate.
I see that XKit tried to make theirs "easiest to use", by not having UF2 payloads or custom launcher like the NS-Atmosphere, and they would have done a a great job with that... IF they didn't fail to address the most basic thing a dongle needs to do, which is to HOLD A CHARGE.
A LOT of users have AutoRCM, myself included, and this dongle fails at the most simple need, which is to reboot a dead/crashed Switch on the go, with nothing else but the dongle. Because a dead AutoRCM Switch CAN'T charge a dongle.

Even if it is easy to replace the payload, I never really needed to do that more than once, just to load in SX OS or Hekate, which can load everything else.

Know what I do more than once?
Use it on the go, on a dead AutoRCM Switch, after it crashed.
Which NEEDS a CHARGED DONGLE.

I'd NEVER recommend this dongle to anyone who has any technical inclination at all (i.e. using AutoRCM and/or protecting their fuses).

If I could return mine for a refund, I would.


----------



## tataniko (Oct 24, 2018)

bundat said:


> Christmas spirit? Best for kids? Is this a joke? No one is falling for such obvious shilling. None of these matter as "features".



Life is a feature, eternal feature - but only for kids.


----------



## linuxares (Oct 24, 2018)

There is a community dongle that is made by a person here on the forums. It's pretty sweet with the firmware(?) of another community member. It's really tiny and what I've tested with it. It just works.


----------



## bundat (Oct 24, 2018)

tataniko said:


> Life is a feature, eternal feature - but only for kids.


What are you smoking and can I have some? 



linuxares said:


> There is a community dongle that is made by a person here on the forums. It's pretty sweet with the firmware(?) of another community member. It's really tiny and what I've tested with it. It just works.



Are you talking about this one?




I think that's the BEST dongle right now.

Each dongle has it's own problems...

The NS Atmosphere flashing software is buggy, and several people encounter problems (link).
There are dongles out there that have a battery, but at these prices, some cheap Chinese batteries can be dodgy and die easily (link).
The SX pro has nice capacitors, and can hold a charge for weeks, but it can die on you on the worst times. That can be mitigated by charging it before leaving the house... but then there are also reports of the capacitors dying, with the dongle heating up or even making a high-pitched noise.
And there's the WORST dongle, the lightblue one, which is stuck at Hekate 3.2, and doesn't have a known way to change the payload. (link1) (link2) (link3)
Then there's this _*XKit RCMLoader*_, *the SECOND WORST dongle*, as it can't hold a charge longer than a few minutes, not even an hour.
That community dongle seems to have NONE of those problems.
- Easy to update payload (appears as USB drive and you just drop in a UF2).
- Replaceable CR2032 battery (and you can easily carry a spare), no cheap Chinese batteries that will die, or cheap Chinese capacitors that will burn out or not hold a charge.

Not a "colorful Christmas dongle", but it's otherwise PERFECT.
Although I've been trying my best to get it in joycon colors:


----------



## linuxares (Oct 24, 2018)

bundat said:


> Are you talking about this one?
> View attachment 147476
> 
> I think that's the BEST dongle right now.


Correct, that's the one. Since I'm a mod I don't wanna look like I promote things. But as far as I can tell, it just works fine so far.


----------



## PSxed (Oct 24, 2018)

I have this and not holding a charge is indeed disappointing. Probably gonna take a look at the options to mod it since i don't want to throw it away.


----------



## tataniko (Oct 24, 2018)

PSxed said:


> I have this and not holding a charge is indeed disappointing. Probably gonna take a look at the options to mod it since i don't want to throw it away.



If I understand correctly,
this dongle was made for quick charging before use - not holding.
So, we need to quick charge before use - USB-C (6-10s), micro-USB (30s).


----------



## bundat (Oct 24, 2018)

tataniko said:


> If I understand correctly,
> this dongle was made for quick charging before use - not holding.


Then you understand incorrectly.
Dongles are used to boot back into CFW when the Switch dies/crashes (or is turned off).
If the Switch dies, and the user is at home, many users have a cable to reinject their Switch using their computer or phone. No need for a dongle.

The dongle is most useful and NEEDED when on the go, and you don't have access to your computer, and the Switch (with AutoRCM) crashes.
In that scenario, this dongle is USELESS.

Unless you have an extra gadget to charge it (which an AutoRCM Switch CAN'T do). *ALL* the other dongles don't need that. Because *they can hold a charge*.

This dongle is useful is when you have access to your PC or a phone. But in that scenario, you don't need a dongle anyway.


----------



## PSxed (Oct 24, 2018)

I haven't disassembled so not sure what's going on on the pcb and how much room i have left inside. Gonna check if i can replace the capacitor or else modify it with a small battery and a small switch to give it a quick charge. Kinda bullshit i have to go this route but i don't feel like ordering another dongle.


----------



## tataniko (Oct 24, 2018)

bundat said:


> Then you understand incorrectly.



As we were designed for thinking before speak, this dongle was designed for quick charging before use - not holding energy for long time. This dongle can't fly, speak, cook, think or hold energy because it was made for quick charging before use.


----------



## bundat (Oct 24, 2018)

tataniko said:


> As we were designed for thinking before speak, this dongle was designed for quick charging before use - not holding energy for long time. This dongle can't fly, speak, cook, think or hold energy because it was made for quick charging before use.


Dude are you high? Your arguments make ZERO sense.

Either way, as I said, this dongle is USELESS for AutoRCM users.
If you are on the go, your Switch (which is in AutoRCM) CAN'T charge the dongle.
If you do not have another gadget that can charge it (like a phone),  then how will you charge it?

You can't.
*NO OTHER DONGLE is useless in that scenario.*
Let that sink in.

A dongle "made for quick charging before use" is like a cellphone that works only when it's plugged in to a wall charger.
It's a crippled piece of trash.


----------



## tataniko (Oct 24, 2018)

bundat said:


> this dongle is USELESS for AutoRCM users



This dongle is useless for a user who can't charge before use - this is the exact statement.

We have to charge the Nintendo Switch also, otherwise the Nintendo Switch is useless.


----------



## bundat (Oct 24, 2018)

tataniko said:


> This dongle is useless for a user who can't charge before use - this is the exact statement.
> 
> We have to charge the Nintendo Switches also, otherwise the Nintendo Switch is useless.


You can charge *ANY other dongle* before going out the house.
And they will HOLD the charge for at least the entire day 
(usually for a week or more even).

Same thing for the Switch.

While with this dongle, if you charge it before going out of the house, it will have NO CHARGE after a few minutes, not even an hour.

And since an AutoRCM Switch can't charge it, it will be useless unless you have another gadget to charge it with like a phone (and if I have to bring an extra cable and a phone, I'd just send the payload with my phone instead).

So in short:
* this dongle is UNABLE TO DO something ALL OTHER DONGLES CAN DO.*
You cannot deny this.


----------



## larrypretty (Oct 24, 2018)

what's the best dongle you are discussing about?


----------



## linuxares (Oct 24, 2018)

larrypretty said:


> what's the best dongle you are discussing about?


You don't have enough posts to visit the Trading Area yet, but check up the member @electronrancher


----------



## tataniko (Oct 24, 2018)

bundat said:


> You cannot deny this.



Yes, this dongle has limitation,
- we need to charge before use, no built in solar panel, no Jig holder, no Switch Cartridge form -
- but other dongles also have limitations -




larrypretty said:


> what's the best dongle you are discussing about?



In my humble opinion,
- the best dongle could use BIN not UF2 -


----------



## linuxares (Oct 24, 2018)

tataniko said:


> In my humble opinion,
> - the best dongle could use BIN not UF2 -


UF2 is just the firmware, nothing special about it. Drag n Drop is kind of sweet to update it! 
Else it will just point to for example start.bin (the payload). UF2 =/= the launch file.


----------



## tataniko (Oct 24, 2018)

linuxares said:


> UF2 is just the firmware, nothing special about it. Drag n Drop is kind of sweet to update it!  Else it will just point to for example start.bin (the payload). UF2 =/= the launch file.



I guess, UF2 is not so simple.

Example, I just drag & drop biskeydump.bin to the Christmas dongle as payload.bin & it will work.


----------



## bundat (Oct 24, 2018)

tataniko said:


> Yes, this dongle has limitation,
> - but other dongles also have limitations -


It's the ONLY dongle with this "limitation".

The only reason I want a dongle is to revive my Switch (AutoRCM) when I'm outside the house. And not to have to bring any extra cables and gadgets like my phone (as I use a standalone smartwatch) or a powerbank.

MANY other people want a dongle for the same reason.

This dongle is useless for those who want it for that reason.

I don't care about using a dongle at home because I can use my PC.



tataniko said:


> I guess, UF2 is not so simple.
> 
> Example, I just drag & drop biskeydump.bin to the Christmas dongle as payload.bin & it will work.





tataniko said:


> In my humble opinion,
> - the best dongle could use BIN not UF2 -



I agree, which is why I made a tool to convert .bin to .uf2 for the "perfect dongle" discussed earlier, here:
https://gbatemp.net/threads/samd-fusee-payload-launcher-v2.517731/page-4#post-8280815

Just drag-and-drop the .bin file to the program, and it gives you a .uf2 file you can drag-and-drop to the dongle.

With this tool, it's now a simple drag-and-drop as well.


----------



## linuxares (Oct 24, 2018)

Well Mattfrog have made it easier, without converting stuff. It just drag-n-drop and rename. That is all.


----------



## tataniko (Oct 24, 2018)

bundat said:


> I made a tool to convert .bin to .uf2 for the "perfect dongle"



So, you are. It's big help for those who deal with the uf2. Thanks. But there is no perfect dongle at the moment. Dragon Injector is in hopeful situation but not perfect at all.

As family, we have many Switches & USB chargers, so Christmas dongle is good for us, we can charge before use.


----------



## bundat (Oct 24, 2018)

tataniko said:


> But there is no perfect dongle at the moment.


It has no disadvantages for me.
- Drag and drop to update payload.
- Replaceable battery, so it won't die while I am outside, and my Switch is in RCM because it crashed (so it can't charge a dongle). No need for extra cables.

That's all I need.



tataniko said:


> Dragon Injector is in hopeful situation but not perfect at all.


DragonInjector WAS perfect... until Matinator discovered that the dongle can't be charged inside the game card slot, as it seems the game card communicates with the Switch in order to receive continuous power.

Now it's like any other dongle that charges via USB-C.
Now, the only advantage it has is the form factor, i.e. being able to be carried in the game card slot, but no longer also being charged inside.



tataniko said:


> Christmas dongle is good for us, we can charge before use.


And it's NO GOOD for "us" who can't charge before use.

i.e. with an AutoRCM Switch that crashed, with no extra cables, while on the go. Which is when you need a dongle the most.


----------



## tataniko (Oct 24, 2018)

bundat said:


> That's all I need.



One day,
when you will understand what I am talking to you,
that day you will don't know - what you need.

But this day is not that day. The Christmas dongle is for you.


----------



## bundat (Oct 24, 2018)

tataniko said:


> One day,
> when you will understand what I am talking to you


I'm still waiting for the day you understand what I'm saying, because you can't seem to get my point AT ALL.



tataniko said:


> that day you will don't know - what you need.
> 
> But this day is not that day. The Christmas dongle is for you.



And I HAVE this dongle, *I have TWO.*






It's GARBAGE. I have NO USE for it.
When I'm outside, I bring nothing but my Switch and a dongle or two, no cables no phones (just my smartwatch).

This dongle is USELESS in that scenario. I still end up using my SX Pro instead (which sometimes dies which is why I bought a BACKUP dongle). This GARBAGE dongle is USELESS as a backup.

I've tried bringing it several times, tried charging it a few times during the day while playing my Switch while I was out.
When I needed to use it, it was DEAD.

PURE GARBAGE.
As I said, I'd return it for a refund if I could.

This dongle is not "for me".
Why do you think I am so mad at this dongle?
It has NEVER served it's purpose that I bought it for AT ALL.

I used to really like XKit.
Their RCM jig was the best, better than SX's jig.
I never expected them to disappoint THIS HARD.
I really wanted to like their RCMLoader, I even tried charging it while on the go, as I said. I tried to give it a chance.

But nope, it's just GARBAGE.


----------



## tataniko (Oct 24, 2018)

bundat said:


> it's just GARBAGE.



No, this dongle is not garbage - it works well what's designed for.


----------



## bundat (Oct 24, 2018)

tataniko said:


> No, this dongle is not garbage - it works well what's designed for.


I like how you ignore all my valid points, and just quote whatever you want and reply with whatever you want.

Well, my goal is to spread awareness on how BAD this dongle is.
Whenever someone defends it, I WILL respond with the horrible truth:
*This dongle CANNOT HOLD A CHARGE.*
It will only stay charged for minutes, not even an hour.

It is GARBAGE.
*AutoRCM users beware, it will ALWAYS be dead when you need it.*

If you keep defending it, I will keep posting the truth.
And we've already filled this PAGE of this thread, so there's no hiding it now.
Whereas if you didn't keep defending it, maybe the truth would've been buried away, and maybe someone new would've been suckered into this dongle.

If you want to keep doing this, I don't mind *filling this thread with PAGES* highlighting the fact that *this dongle
CANNOT HOLD A CHARGE*.

Or you can stop defending it, and just accept this dongle has this GLARINGLY BAD FLAW.


----------



## linuxares (Oct 24, 2018)

Battery will always be safer and better


----------



## tataniko (Oct 24, 2018)

bundat said:


> I will keep posting the truth



lol, you are the truth & not your opinion.

If you don't like this dongle because of capacitors then replace them with a battery or ultra capacitors.


----------



## bundat (Oct 24, 2018)

tataniko said:


> lol, you are the truth & not your opinion.
> 
> If you don't like this dongle because of capacitors then replace them with a battery or ultra capacitors.


But it's true that it can't hold a charge for longer than a few minutes, not even for an hour.

I'd replace the capacitors if I could, but I can't solder, otherwise I'd just build my own dongle no?


----------



## tataniko (Oct 24, 2018)

linuxares said:


> Battery will always be safer and better



Are you sure?
What I heard, the capacitors have better charge time & cycle life than batteries.


----------



## linuxares (Oct 24, 2018)

tataniko said:


> Are you sure?
> What I heard, the capacitors have better charge time & cycle life than batteries.


Do your phone have a gigantic capacitor? No, a battery is always a lot better than a capacitor. 

https://www.amazon.com/Battery-Lith...1540388623&sr=1-2-spons&keywords=cr2032&psc=1

This package will probably outlive the whole age of the Switch.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Oct 24, 2018)

Can you charge the dongle via a phone? If thats the case then fuck it. I have an Huawei P20 which has the USB C plug. And to be fair, Im not even using AutoRCM since its evil and causes more problems than anything really.


----------



## tataniko (Oct 24, 2018)

linuxares said:


> No, a battery is always a lot better than a capacitor.



My experience is different. I have vintage computers with original capacitors, 30 years old & works - but many batteries became dead after few years of usage.


----------



## linuxares (Oct 24, 2018)

tataniko said:


> My experience is different. I have vintage computers with original capacitors, 30 years old & works - but many batteries became dead after few years of usage.


The difference there my friends is that the battery is on 24/7. It will be used. The same capacitors on these dongles are probably really, really cheap. Especially since they can't hold a charge more than a couple of minutes. SX Pro holds the charge roughly a week if I understood it correctly before they discharged themselves. So these capacitors if they can just hold it a few minutes, is either junk or they have a shoddy build. Since @bundat got 2 of them, it means it's not a high chance he got 2 faulity units.

And yes,  old dusty computers for the 90s probably have better hardware quality since things where built to last back then. Today it seems to be the opposite.


----------



## tataniko (Oct 24, 2018)

The verdict - Xkit team & Ace3ds team,
- your RCMloader dongle needs a firmware update for better energy management to hold charging for hours or days -
Thank you.

https://www.xkit.xyz/rcmloader/
http://www.ace3ds.com/ace-ns-product.html


----------



## bundat (Oct 24, 2018)

If it is only an energy management issue (and not just plain crappy caps), like not turning itself off and continuously using up the stored energy... 

and if they manage to fix it via a firmware update, even if it only extends the charge storage time to 24-48 hours, I'd happily edit ALL my negative posts about the dongle to positive posts.


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Oct 24, 2018)

guitarheroknight said:


> Can you charge the dongle via a phone? If thats the case then fuck it. I have an Huawei P20 which has the USB C plug. And to be fair, Im not even using AutoRCM since its evil and causes more problems than anything really.


Yes you can do that I believe





tataniko said:


> The verdict - Xkit team & Ace3ds team,
> - your RCMloader dongle needs a firmware update for better energy management to hold charging for hours or days -
> Thank you.
> 
> ...


Well if it's a hardware problem then a firmware update won't fix it.


----------



## Deleted member 412537 (Oct 24, 2018)

How do you update the firmware for the dongle?
I don't see it on Xkit's site. -_-


----------



## larrypretty (Oct 25, 2018)

yummycake said:


> How do you update the firmware for the dongle?
> I don't see it on Xkit's site. -_-


I don't see it too, looking for the answer.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

And for a dongle, which will be better,  capacitors or battery?Is SX Pro the only one with the capacitors?


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Oct 25, 2018)

yummycake said:


> How do you update the firmware for the dongle?
> I don't see it on Xkit's site. -_-


There isn't an update. And frankly I don't know if you even can


----------



## Deleted member 412537 (Oct 25, 2018)

Aw, that's unfortunate.


----------



## tataniko (Oct 25, 2018)

Today, I sent this email. 
_
Subject: Firmware for AceNS Loader
Dear AceNS ([email protected])

we are AceNS/Xkit RCM dongle users for Nintendo Switch from forum (gbatemp.net) & we'd like to request firmware update to your RCM dongle for better power management.

At the moment, AceNS/Xkit RCM loader can't hold charging, the dongle discharges itself after a minute. We need firmware update for better power management to hold charging for 24 hours or days.
Thank you very much, Robert.

http://www.ace3ds.com/ace-ns-product.html
https://www.xkit.xyz/rcmloader/_


----------



## linuxares (Oct 25, 2018)

I guess it's a simple, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Akira (Oct 25, 2018)

FWIW, i have two of these too that suffer the same issue.


----------



## tataniko (Oct 25, 2018)

linuxares said:


> I guess it's a simple, you get what you pay for.



For me, this dongle is good - but I understand other kids' frustration. Let's be optimistic, if somebody or Ace-Xkit can solve this energy holding issue, then this dongle will be good for others too.


----------



## frankadank (Oct 25, 2018)

tataniko said:


> Today, I sent this email.
> _/_


You are wasting your time, just buy the white atmosphere dongle and toss this one in the garbage and never support xkit again.


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Oct 25, 2018)

tataniko said:


> Today, I sent this email.
> _
> Subject: Firmware for AceNS Loader
> Dear AceNS ([email protected])
> ...


You seem to keep assuming a few things:
1. That the dongle is able to do a firmware upgrade
2. That the problem is a firmware problem rather than a hardware problem
3. Even if it can be fixed via firmware that the company cares enough to actually fix it.

IMO, its very likely a hardware problem rather than a software problem. And just like how nintendo can't patch FG because it's a hardware-based bug, xkit likely can't fix this problem because it's very likely due to poor caps and poor hardware.


----------



## tataniko (Oct 26, 2018)

Primary firmware problem,
- the humans have bad firmware (mind) -
- the humans suffer from corrupt firmware inside -


----------



## larrypretty (Oct 29, 2018)

guitarheroknight said:


> Can you charge the dongle via a phone? If thats the case then fuck it. I have an Huawei P20 which has the USB C plug. And to be fair, Im not even using AutoRCM since its evil and causes more problems than anything really.


Wow, you have huwei P20, how is it?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



tataniko said:


> Primary firmware problem,
> - the humans have bad firmware (mind) -
> - the humans suffer from corrupt firmware inside -


Do you receive any reply?


----------



## tataniko (Oct 29, 2018)

larrypretty said:


> Do you receive any reply?



Nothing - no reply, no response.


----------



## JonJaded (Oct 30, 2018)

Just got this dongle and it's pretty fucking cool. Glad to own it.

Literally was the last thing I needed for my switch experience, and isn't bad at it's job. 

So far mine is holding charge for about atleast 20 minutes but we'll see how long that lasts. The build although someone hollow, is solid, the screws won't budge and it lights up and is cool as hell.

Not to hard to switch payloads, updating to hekate 4.2 was easy. When I get un-lazy again I'll probably flash linux and lakka, just so I can poke around and for S&G.


----------



## larrypretty (Oct 30, 2018)

I heard and saw hekate many times online, but can't seem to figure out what is it. 


Jonhy said:


> Just got this dongle and it's pretty fucking cool. Glad to own it.
> 
> Literally was the last thing I needed for my switch experience, and isn't bad at it's job.
> 
> ...


----------



## digixman (Nov 1, 2018)

bundat said:


> Dude are you high? Your arguments make ZERO sense.
> 
> Either way, as I said, this dongle is USELESS for AutoRCM users.
> If you are on the go, your Switch (which is in AutoRCM) CAN'T charge the dongle.
> ...



For AutoRCM users，charge the dongle by MicroUSB cable.


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Nov 1, 2018)

digixman said:


> For AutoRCM users，charge the dongle by MicroUSB cable.


If you aren't at home and don't have access to a USB port to charge it then that won't work. Which if you do have a USB port it means you likely have access to a device that can send the payload anyway which defeats the usefulness of this device. So no you are wrong here.
The key point we are making is if you rely on this dongle you can easily get stuck without being able to boot your device because it doesn't hold a charge and when you are away from home likely won't have a way to charge it, which is the point of a dongle is being able to use it on the go away from home


----------



## bundat (Nov 1, 2018)

digixman said:


> For AutoRCM users，charge the dongle by MicroUSB cable.


Dude did you even read that post fully, or read my next post, or my other posts at all??

As I said in that post:


bundat said:


> *If you do not have another gadget that can charge it (like a phone)*,  then how will you charge it?


So where exactly are you gonna connect that MicroUSB cable then if you do not have another gadget? Up your ***? It is *USELESS* in that scenario.

And as I said in my NEXT post:


bundat said:


> if I have to bring an extra cable and a phone, *I'd just send the payload with my phone instead*


----------



## elsita (Nov 1, 2018)

Ericjwg said:


> i bought at 12 cad on aliexpress. u got scammed man....
> btw, your "rc mode" makes me feel so good. hope u know what im saying.
> i knew it charges with musb, it just not as convenient as i thought.(i thought it's a cheaper alternative for sx dongle, should wait few weeks to see others feedback before I purchase it... sigh)



oh man, I paid 22usd for 3 units ... who is the scammed now?


----------



## Sonansune (Nov 1, 2018)

elsita said:


> oh man, I paid 22usd for 3 units ... who is the scammed now?


oh damm...


----------



## frankadank (Nov 1, 2018)

elsita said:


> who is the scammed now?


Everyone that bought from xkit


----------



## Deleted member 412537 (Nov 2, 2018)

Hmm..I revisited AliExpress to check on my recent order for a bit more info. Looks like you cannot buy this particular dongle anymore from GameCastle Store. The status is set to no longer available. Its amusing how the description for this product doesn't even include the ability to 'update the firmware' the same way XKIT's site does.

Anyway, I randomly found something extra on the webpage. Didn't know its possible to download the NS-Atmosphere programmer for this blinking Christmas ornament. Oh well.


----------



## electronrancher (Nov 4, 2018)

Oh, and updating firmware will not fix the fact that they used junk caps that don't have enough capacity to run it for more than a few minutes.


----------



## tataniko (Nov 5, 2018)

tataniko said:


> _Subject: Firmware for AceNS Loader
> Dear AceNS ([email protected])
> 
> we are AceNS/Xkit RCM dongle users for Nintendo Switch from forum (gbatemp.net) & we'd like to request firmware update to your RCM dongle for better power management.
> ...



Here is the Ace3DS's answer:

_Hello,
Thanks for your contact. The new version of AceNS with battery power supply will be released soon.
Regards_


----------



## Akira (Nov 5, 2018)

tataniko said:


> Here is the Ace3DS's answer:
> 
> _Hello,
> Thanks for your contact. The new version of AceNS with battery power supply will be released soon™.
> Regards_



Fixed it for ya


----------



## bundat (Nov 5, 2018)

PSxed said:


> I haven't disassembled so not sure what's going on on the pcb and how much room i have left inside. Gonna check if i can replace the capacitor or else modify it with a small battery and a small switch to give it a quick charge. Kinda bullshit i have to go this route but i don't feel like ordering another dongle.


Have you done this?
I've compared the SX Pro and the RCMLoader teardown here:
https://gbatemp.net/threads/review-...h-payload-injector.519488/page-3#post-8365160

It seems the RCMLoader actually uses BETTER caps than the SX Pro.
I'm suspecting it's just that the dongle probably never turns itself off (which is why other dongles have an ON/OFF switch).

Maybe try wiring in an on/off switch first that cuts off the capacitors, see if that helps. If you do that, I'd REALLY appreciate an update.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Nov 5, 2018)

I myself don't use AutoRCM cause it caused me way more problems than it solved. That being said the dongle came in today at my doorstep from AliExpres. I think I paid $10 for it with shipping included which IMHO is an amazing deal! Sure, it does not hold charge for long, but if you not fancy AutoRCM like I do, that's not a problem since you can simply power on your console and restart it into RCM easily which takes about 30 more seconds of your time.

But even if you use AutoRCM, you could bypass the problem with ease if you're on a trip. The only thing you would need is an OTG adapter if you have an older phone model with micro usb. Just plug that into your phone and you're done charging. You can do that as well if you have a USB type C enabled phone, just plug the dongle in the phone and you're done.

But to be fair, this is mostly a non-AutoRCM dongle which works flawlessly every time.


----------



## bundat (Nov 5, 2018)

I'm actually highly interested in seeing someone mod one to have a switch to turn it on/off (i.e. to disconnect the capacitors), like how those joycon mods work where you press a button to enable the RCM mod.

Since after comparing teardowns here:
https://gbatemp.net/threads/review-...h-payload-injector.519488/page-3#post-8365160
it seems this actually has BETTER caps than the SX Pro

So I think it's just not turning itself off (like one of those dongles with an on/off switch being left in the "on" position).


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Nov 5, 2018)

So let me get this right. This still required you to do the RCM thing with the clip?
Just without a pc.

Meh..


----------



## frankadank (Nov 5, 2018)

tataniko said:


> _Hello,
> Thanks for your contact. The new version of AceNS with battery power supply will be released soon.
> Regards_



Hahahahaha their fix is to just buy another one.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 5, 2018)

-


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Nov 5, 2018)

bundat said:


> I'm actually highly interested in seeing someone mod one to have a switch to turn it on/off (i.e. to disconnect the capacitors), like how those joycon mods work where you press a button to enable the RCM mod.
> 
> Since after comparing teardowns here:
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/review-...h-payload-injector.519488/page-3#post-8365160
> ...


Higher capacitance != better caps


----------



## bundat (Nov 6, 2018)

TheCyberQuake said:


> Higher capacitance != better caps



Well, I admit I don't know jack about electronics so I'll give you that.
Makes little sense to me though... I managed to find SX Pro's exact caps on Alibaba (Kamcap 2.7v 0.35f supercaps), and the prices are all playing within the $0.1-0.4 range, so I don't understand why they'd pick "crappy caps" when the prices are almost the same.

I still want to stand by my theory that the caps are not that bad, but that instead they are still drained by the circuit even when the dongle is disconnected.

The only thing I'm interested in now is seeing someone mod the RCMLoader/AceNS and put an on/off switch onto it. I'd really like to see someone test if the RCMLoader/AceNS will hold a charge if it had a switch to disconnect the capacitors from the circuit, like how other dongles have a switch:


----------



## bundat (Nov 6, 2018)

el_ssbb_boy said:


> Of course Xecuter's dongle is a better dongle. Both the better capacitors and I suppose that the better design of Xecuter's dongle make the price difference.



That's the thing.
XKit's RCM jig is SO MUCH better than the SX Pro jig.
It slides in and out so easily, the SX Pro (which used to be the best jig) still requires quite a bit of force when you slide it in/out.
And yet the connection is still 100% stable and the success rate is 100% reliable.

So I had VERY HIGH expectations from XKit just because of that.

And just looking at the features... like being able to replace the payload just by dropping in the .bin file (no .uf2's or buggy flashing software), multiple payloads... it looks like they TRIED hard to be the best. They even used capacitors with "higher capacitance" than the SX Pro caps...
and I looked it up, this site says:


> So the larger the capacitance, the higher is the amount of charge stored on a capacitor for the same amount of voltage.



So it totally looks like they tried to one-up all the existing dongles out there.

And I believe they'd have done it too, except they overlooked checking whether the charge was kept. And I think other dongles solved having their stored charge drained while not in use by having an on/off switch.


----------



## Akira (Nov 6, 2018)

bundat said:


> That's the thing.
> XKit's RCM jig is SO MUCH better than the SX Pro jig.
> It slides in and out so easily, the SX Pro (which used to be the best jig) still requires quite a bit of force when you slide it in/out.
> And yet the connection is still 100% stable and the success rate is 100% reliable.
> ...


FWIW, the very first dongle that was posted here in temp(the transparent black one with USB A and USB Type C on both ends) holds charge for a long time. I had one, and I think I charged it only once and been using it for a week or two. That one doesnt have an on and off switch


----------



## tataniko (Nov 6, 2018)

bundat said:


> They even used capacitors with "higher capacitance" than the SX Pro caps...And I think other dongles solved having their stored charge drained while not in use by having an on/off switch.



Nice find.


----------



## bundat (Nov 7, 2018)

Too bad they drain those caps of all stored charge within 15 minutes, even when unplugged and unused.

I really want to see someone mod this to have an on/off switch, maybe that guy who was gonna solder on a battery would do it.


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Nov 7, 2018)

bundat said:


> Too bad they drain those caps of all stored charge within 15 minutes, even when unplugged and unused.
> 
> I really want to see someone mod this to have an on/off switch, maybe that guy who was gonna solder on a battery would do it.


Honestly feature-wise this is the best dongle imo. The only thing that ruins it is that it doesn't hold a charge. If I can mod it to hold a charge better than that would be great. Might be my project for tonight. Just need to probe the board to figure out where I can solder a switch, potentiality requiring cutting a trace and adding a switch between


----------



## tataniko (Nov 7, 2018)

TheCyberQuake said:


> I can solder a switch, potentiality requiring cutting a trace and adding a switch between



I imagined firmware update for better power management, like auto power off feature, holding down the button for shutting down or else. At last we figured out a solution, not battery but power off by switch, power off by firmware or anything else. Congratulation to everyone.


----------



## larrypretty (Nov 8, 2018)

The Acens gets update, check


----------



## bundat (Nov 8, 2018)

larrypretty said:


> The Acens gets update, check


Ooh, where did you find this?

I tried searching Aliexpress for "AceNS" but can't find it there, it seems their chosen name is pretty bad for that site (keeps autocorrecting it to "aces")

I'd love to see a teardown, form factor looks like the R4S... maybe a side by side size comparison?
If you can source that image, I'd say it deserves a thread of its own.


----------



## larrypretty (Nov 8, 2018)

bundat said:


> Ooh, where did you find this?
> 
> I tried searching Aliexpress for "AceNS" but can't find it there, it seems their chosen name is pretty bad for that site (keeps autocorrecting it to "aces")
> 
> ...


http://www.ace3ds.com/ace-ns-product.html, here.


----------



## Deleted member 412537 (Nov 10, 2018)

hmm, mine is still holding a charge after using it a few times last night.
Interesting.


----------



## Eduba (Nov 13, 2018)

so i modded mine =)

i dont know if it is electricaly correct... i just tried it that way... the only thing i tested, before plugging it into my switch, was the voltage on the dataline so i dont fry my switch. everything works as it should. I can upload new payloads via usb, the lithium ion cell is charging when connected to a pc. i didnt made a lot of durability testing but i will try to monitor every 3 or 2 days.

i connected the INPUT pads on the charger pcb to the both test pads right next to the micro usb port of the rcm loader. if you look from the front the left pad is + and the right pad is -. i unsoldered both capacitors and left the inner contacts blank as they are connected to each other because of the capacitors are placed in series. the other two pads are connected to the OUT+ and - on the charger pcb as printed on the circuit. 

the next thing i will do, if i can get some time, is designing and 3d printing two more of those colored side things.


----------



## Eduba (Nov 25, 2018)

Still working without a charge.


----------



## Deleted member 412537 (Nov 25, 2018)

Yup, mine is still working.
I forgot how long its been since I charged it. Money well spent.


----------



## tataniko (Nov 26, 2018)

Eduba said:


> Still working without a charge.


Great job.

I received this blue dongle, it's similar like the Christmas dongle but only one payload.bin, no button, only one USB but builtin jig holder & SD card slot for update.

You can update the payload.bin directly from the dongle's SD card slot. Copy the payload.bin to an SD card, insert the SD card into the dongle, connect the dongle to the Nintendo Switch & the dongle will re-flash itself with the new payload.

This picture is improper because there is an SD card slot not in the jig's side but the other side.


----------



## Eduba (Nov 26, 2018)

tataniko said:


> Great job.
> 
> I received this blue dongle, it's same like the Christmas dongle but only one payload.bin, no button, only one USB but builtin jig holder & SD card slot for update.
> 
> You can update the payload.bin directly from the dongle's SD card slot. Copy the payload.bin to a SD card, insert the SD card into the dongle, connect the dongle to the Nintendo Switch & the dongle will re-flash itself with the new payload.



How long doeas a charge hold?
Would be interesting to see the insides.


----------



## ldx (Nov 26, 2018)

Anybody got the AceNS revision (which supposedly has a battery now) and can make a small review and specifically confirm if it fixed the issues with the original AceNS/xkit's dongle?


----------



## tataniko (Nov 26, 2018)

Eduba said:


> How long doeas a charge hold? Would be interesting to see the insides.


I didn't test it too much yet, I received few days ago but it can hold the charge at least 24 hours or more. Sure. It was painful to figure out how to update the payload.bin without any information but finally it's easy way by SD card. So, this dongle is not bad at all & cheaper than the Christmas one.


----------



## JonJaded (Dec 3, 2018)

the xkit dongle just got 100% better.

Now with atmosphere 8.0, whenever the switch crashes for whatever reason, power is still sent via usb, allowing for a user to charge their dongle without the need for an external device, then restart and send the payload.

Useful as hell.


----------



## Akira (Dec 3, 2018)

Jonhy said:


> the xkit dongle just got 100% better.
> 
> Now with atmosphere 8.0, whenever the switch crashes for whatever reason, power is still sent via usb, allowing for a user to charge their dongle without the need for an external device, then restart and send the payload.
> 
> Useful as hell.


they released a new version?


----------



## tataniko (Dec 4, 2018)

Jonhy said:


> the xkit dongle just got 100% better. Now with atmosphere 8.0, whenever the switch crashes for whatever reason, power is still sent via usb, allowing for a user to charge their dongle



Thanks, this is very useful feature & information. Also, the Atmosphere Blue Dongle also works here, keeps charge for days & easy to update with payload.bin through SD Card. Thank you.

https://i.redd.it/esfkdg7vh1e11.jpg


----------



## xXDungeon_CrawlerXx (Dec 4, 2018)

What's the best place to buy one in Germany? 
Want to get one for my brother as christmas present


----------



## toxic9 (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi friends...

I have a R4s for a couple of months and I never had to charge it one time at all! Unbelievable.
Lately I ordered the RCMLoader because of its functions, but I'm disappointed with the battery draining when not in use.
I can only send the payload a few times within 2/3 days after a full recharge.
Is this a normal behavior of the device?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 13, 2019)

toxic9 said:


> Hi friends...
> 
> I have a R4s for a couple of months and I never had to charge it one time at all! Unbelievable.
> Lately I ordered the RCMLoader because of its functions, but I'm disappointed with the battery draining when not in use.
> ...




how did you make R4s run in 6.2.0 do i have to use their own Atmosphere SD files? with their payload

because i have RCM loader and its working fine with my own Custom Atmosphere SD folder in 6.2.0

i am confused and want to throw it, should have researched it more to know that i cant just drag and drop regular payloads to it, i am under the mercy of their website support and updates


----------



## toxic9 (Jan 13, 2019)

xenocard said:


> how did you make R4s run in 6.2.0 do i have to use their own Atmosphere SD files? with their payload
> 
> because i have RCM loader and its working fine with my own Custom Atmosphere SD folder in 6.2.0
> 
> i am confused and want to throw it, should have researched it more to know that i cant just drag and drop regular payloads to it, i am under the mercy of their website support and updates



Hi!
I can build myself the uf3 firmware with latest payload. There is a tutorial somewhere..
But you have an easier option. Flash R4s with their "customize" uf3 from official website and put your favorite payload.bin on the root of sd card. No need to flash R4s anymore! Just update payload.bin in sd card when you need to change payload.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 13, 2019)

toxic9 said:


> Hi!
> I can build myself the uf3 firmware with latest payload. There is a tutorial somewhere..
> But you have an easier option. Flash R4s with their "customize" uf3 from official website and put your favorite payload.bin on the root of sd card. No need to flash R4s anymore! Just update payload.bin in sd card when you need to change payload.



ah that's why, thanks for the info,  i didn't rename it.....


and the irony, they are now doing what RCM Loader is doing....Xkit lets you switch between 6 folders with a button....


----------



## toxic9 (Jan 13, 2019)

xenocard said:


> ah that's why, thanks for the info,  i didn't rename it.....
> 
> 
> and the irony, they are now doing what RCM Loader is doing....Xkit lets you switch between 6 folders with a button....



Glad you make it!

What do you mean with irony? R4s doesn't have a "payload change with a button" feature...


----------



## DayVeeBoi (Jan 13, 2019)

toxic9 said:


> Hi friends...
> 
> I have a R4s for a couple of months and I never had to charge it one time at all! Unbelievable.
> Lately I ordered the RCMLoader because of its functions, but I'm disappointed with the battery draining when not in use.
> ...


Not all of them have a battery. The original ones have a really crappy super-capacitor. Have you disassembled yours? I have heard that newer ones _may_ have a battery, but that might not be any better than the capacitor. I bought the first Xkit branded dongle (xkit X86-Loader) and some were shipping with a broken battery (I changed the battery in mine quite easily).


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 13, 2019)

toxic9 said:


> Glad you make it!
> 
> What do you mean with irony? R4s doesn't have a "payload change with a button" feature...


i was talking about this
https://www.xkit.xyz/rcmloader/






while true their first versions were not good, but this version feels like an upgraded version of SX OS pro Dongle, its super user friendly and drag and drop with community released payloads, i could not ask for more, plus its shape and design and build quality is the best i saw on all the dongles i tried

i started using it after i failed to make R4s work again, now both function the same way.
only that R4s cant have multi payloads changed with a press of a physical button like RCM Loader Does

as for the battery i have been using it for 2 weeks, i haven't recharged yet, since i got it, i plugged it maybe 6 times, 5 because my console crashes from Retroarch

copied from their site
*Battery*

Built-in Li-on battery
1000 times inject with 1 hour charging time
3 months standby time
*How to change build-in payload :*
Hold the button + to jump to the next payload (LED flash 4 times).




*Low battery prompt:*
When the battery is low, the LED will flash red and green after the button + is pressed.

*Replace/update the payload steps:*
1 Connect RCMloader to the computer by MicroUSB cable.
2 After the computer automatically recognizes the RCMloader as a USB flash disk, copy the payload.bin file to the corresponding folder to replace the payload.
** The payload file MUST rename as payload.bin*


and btw i renamed the folder to whatever i wanted, and edited their txt file my new names and it works!


----------



## DayVeeBoi (Jan 13, 2019)

I thought you guys were discussing the dongle from the original post, I apologize. Carry on...


----------

